

Contact management for websites webapp - ccagle8
http://vcardhosting.com

======
ccagle8
Hello HN!

I am new here and I come because I have created a new online service that is
relatively under-serviced for our small business community. If you own your
website (you probably do), you probably list your contact information on it
haphazardly and with very little thought put into it. This is a mistake and
let me explain to you why:

Now that over half of the world's online devices are smartphones, people are
searching for their instantaneous needs. Case in point: A person finds your
website via a search, then clicks the phone number to call you. And that's it
- most people do not take the time to bookmark your website or even remember
your business name. The next time that same person needs the same exact thing
(they will) - they cannot for the life of them remember that business they
called a couple months ago. Dang... customer lost.

Before anyone flags me for spam here - that is not what I am doing by any . I
have been instructed to "go to where people will use your service, and test it
there". So here I am. I and the founder and developer of a service called
vCardHosting.com - a web service that allows for your contact information to
be easily downloadable off a website for easy inclusion into your new
customer's address book. Next time they are looking for you, they pull out
their trusty address book and there your contact info is - just waiting to be
called again (repeat anyone?).

Please, if anyone reading this has a website for their small business, I
implore you to test out my service and report back an honest report and
opinion. I am here to get honest reviews of my product and to gauge the real
world interest in it.

For most of you our free account will be more than enough, so this is a no-
risk opportunity.

If there are any questions or concerns, just ask - I will be more than happy
and willing to help out.

Thanks again! - Chris C.

